# Hamm Guitar giveaway discussion



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Haha! 

So is that forum unlocked today at 7 and then you choose the winner by the 28th or is it unlocked on the 28th and then you pick? Also by post do you mean we reply to your thread or make a new one in the forum? Just gotta make sure! 

Cool prizes!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow, This is great stuff guys!

I don't understand the the Hamm guitar give-away? Where do we make our one post to enter?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

violation said:


> Haha!
> 
> So is that forum unlocked today at 7 and then you choose the winner by the 28th or is it unlocked on the 28th and then you pick? Also by post do you mean we reply to your thread or make a new one in the forum? Just gotta make sure!
> 
> Cool prizes!


The Hamm Guitar giveaway works like this. You would go to the forum and the thread that I created. Right now if you try to post a reply to it, you cannot. It is locked. On Thursday night I will unlock that thread at 7:00 PM and anyone that wants to enter will just reply to my thread. We extended the closing to 10:00PM EST to allow all West coast members a chance to get in.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Deal, thanks for the quick clarification!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I created a new thread for this dicussion...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good idea :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

*This time, you get a choice....*

The winner of this contest will get a choice of which model they want. It will be set up with the string guage of their choice. The model options are:

The FGS-FT1









The HTS-SC1










The HLS Model Two in Ugly Tabaco Sunbust









or an SS6 which can be seen on this page:
http://www.hammguitars.com/softtails.htm

If I get some better pics, I'll post them before the 28th.

Andy


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

The tobacco burst looks the best of the 4 IMO, might be different in person though, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Can you explain the differences to someone who knows FK all about electric guitars?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> The winner of this contest will get a choice of which model they want. It will be set up with the string guage of their choice. The model options are:
> 
> The FGS-FT1
> 
> ...


Wow, once again, thanks for doing this Andy, you're too cool!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Can you explain the differences to someone who knows FK all about electric guitars?


The FGS-FT1 - Telecaster style body shape, red finish (what do you call that finish anyway? Never seen it before.) black hardware, H-S-H pickup config, string thru-body with a tune-o-matic bridge. 

The HTS-SC1 - Stratocaster style body shape, red finish (what do you call that finish anyway? Never seen it before.) chrome hardware, H-S-H pickup config, string thru-body with a tune-o-matic bridge. 

The HLS Model - Double cutaway body shape, tabacco burst finish, chrome hardware, H-H pickup config, not sure which bridge... 

The SS6 - Check the site...

Those are the basic differences that I can see, I'm sure Hamm will post all the technical ones... I'm assuming they're all basswood bodies?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Can you explain the differences to someone who knows FK all about electric guitars?


 
Sure,

The first two, FGS and HTS models are built on a 25½" scale. Other than the body shape, hardware colour and the fact that the HTS has neck binding, these two models are the same. The 25½" scale has a 'twangy-er' sound to it than that of the shorter scale models. These models have a 22 fret bolt on maple neck with a satin/oiled finish, a basswood body and a hard tail tune-o-matic style bridge with no tail piece (strings run through the body). 

The electronics include two zebra himbuckers and a single coil. They have a five-way selector switch, 1 volume and two tone controls. The bridge pickup is not affected by either tone control in the standard wiring configuration.

The HLS Model is a soft-tail (trem or vibrato system equiped). It is built on a 24.75" scale and the 22 fret maple neck is set. The body is basswood and it has a flamed maple venner on top, with abolone laced body binding. This guitar is equiped with locking tuners and a graphtech trem nut to compliment the tremolo system and stabalize the tuning when it is used.

The electronics include two zebra humbuckers, a three way toggle switch and a volume and tone on the output in their stock configuration.

The SS6 is more or less a metal/shreder style guitar. It has a 24 fret 25½" scale bolt on maple neck with a satin/oiled finish. The body is made of basswood, is contoured and very hard to get an accurate photograph of the lines. The bridge is a licenced Floyd Rose with the standard acompanying locking nut.

The electronics are two hot humbucking pickups with a three way selector switch and 1 volume and tone on the output.

To sum things up, the FGS and HTS models have the most versatile pickup configurations of all of the models and are built on a longer scale. The HLS is tremolo equiped and built on a shorter scale. The SS6 is more or less geared towards players with heavier tastes in music.

Let me know if tou need more info.

Andy


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

violation said:


> (what do you call that finish anyway? Never seen it before.)


Keeping with my Canadian named colour themed names - 'Cardinal Red Burst'

I couldn't come up with anything Canadian for the transparent blue HLS 2's though.

All production model guitars will have a basswood body unless otherwise stated. All figured tops are veneers unless otherwise stated and the finishes arew polyurathane.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the 411 Andy! Most helpful indeed!

As a total N00b, my inclination would be to chose the FGS or HTS if I won.... 

(Though my wife'll kill me if another guitar comes into this house! LOL )

Andy.. clear out your PM box!!!
" I couldn't come up with anything Canadian for the transparent blue HLS 2's though."

Can you send me a pic? I've got a couple of name ideas, involving Blue and Canadian (That aren't stupid beer references) if you're interested


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Andy.. clear out your PM box!!!
> " I couldn't come up with anything Canadian for the transparent blue HLS 2's though."
> 
> Can you send me a pic? I've got a couple of name ideas, involving Blue and Canadian (That aren't stupid beer references) if you're interested


It's allways full :wave:.

Here is what transparent blue looks like:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll reply via the info-email addy on yer web site!  

(Niiiice colour that! )


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Keeping with my Canadian named colour themed names - 'Cardinal Red Burst'
> 
> I couldn't come up with anything Canadian for the transparent blue HLS 2's though.
> 
> All production model guitars will have a basswood body unless otherwise stated. All figured tops are veneers unless otherwise stated and the finishes arew polyurathane.


Very cool! Glad to here they're all basswood. 

I love basswood compared to mahogany or any other wood. I was playing my step dad's Les Paul and it sounded pretty good, then I picked up his Iceman II and it was very bright and had more bite to it... did some research and found out the Iceman II is basswood (surprised the hell out of me, I thought all Iceman axes were mahogany)! So from now on all guitars I buy are going to be made of basswood.

Lookin' forward to more Hamm models, hopefully a flying V *nudge nudge*


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks to Clintonhammond,

Transparent Blue now has a much more proper Canadian Name:

'Lake Louise'

I like it...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess we shoulda discussed consulting fees first eh?

,-)

Story of my life.... 

Heh

She's a beautiful guitar, no matter what the name. (kinda reminds me of an old girlfriends eyes... but don't tell my wife.)


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

violation said:


> Very cool! Glad to here they're all basswood. ...
> Lookin' forward to more Hamm models, hopefully a flying V *nudge nudge*


I like basswood as it is kind of a middle ground as far as tone wood goes and it sits in a mix nicely. The fact that it is light doesn't hurt either.

I've considered a V, but I haven't found a way to make one mine yet.


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Sick deal, guys!

Thurseday at seven....check! lol


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

That's really cool of you to do this.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Sweet deal!! I sure wouldn't complain about having another Hamm in the house.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Man! They're nice lookin' guit's.
And from what I've read from
current owners....great sounding
too. It's too bad that I work afternoon
shifts and can't get on-line.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll be entering for sure, those guitars look damn nice!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Wow, I haven't owned an electric since the early seventies...sure would be sweet!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have an idea to simplify this whole thing,... just give it to me.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I wont be home from 7 till 10 so i cant post.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> I wont be home from 7 till 10 so i cant post.


Sorry you didn't make it in SnowBlind!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

What was the final count?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think 80 or so taking out the double posts and the admin and mod posts


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> What was the final count?


I'm bitter I don't to get to win these things. Someone else pull out their fingers and toes and do the adding for me. 

:smile:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Damnit! I Missed It!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

"I'm bitter I don't to get to win these things"
Bartender, can you get this poor little muffin half a pint of sprinkles please... Put 'em on my tab.

,-)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

SinCron said:


> Damnit! I Missed It!


Sorry Sinc... hang in there, we will have more


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Sorry Sinc... hang in there, we will have more


More opportunities to win a beautiful hard tail guitar with dual hums?


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

oh man i just had to go out all night i knew i forgot something important... when are they goign to say who won?


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

how good are the guitars? they look quite nice, ive been trying to find a guitar that willwork with me, i have a strat that i dont like, if i actually won this contest thing i would just give away my strat to someone.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

famouspogs said:


> how good are the guitars? they look quite nice, ive been trying to find a guitar that willwork with me, i have a strat that i dont like, if i actually won this contest thing i would just give away my strat to someone.


http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=5678&highlight=review

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=5308&highlight=review

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=5034&highlight=review


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

esp_dsp said:


> oh man i just had to go out all night i knew i forgot something important... when are they goign to say who won?


Sometime in the morning I presume. I think Andy had a gig tonight.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Ahh!! I can't wait. The tension is killing me.:sport-smiley-002:
KILLING ME!!!!11!!!!oneoneone!
and yes.... i did just realize i can change the font...


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

*We have a winner...*

I used a random number generator to select the winning post and have forwarded the info to Scott who will announce it durring normal people hours...

Thanks everyone.

Andy


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Screw normal hours tell me now!!! Ha ha just kidding.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

normal people hours... lol


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Congrats SCREEM!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

"Congrats SCREEM!"
+1!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Way to go SCREEM! 
You gotta post us a pic
of you with it when it
comes in.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

My sincere congratulations Screem. Enjoy the new axe!!!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats Screem!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats Screem :food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004:

Geez, I forgot all about this. Lost my main HD last night and totally forgot all about the giveaway.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

DAMN YOU SCREEM!!!  Enjoy your new guitar. I must say I am kinda glad to see someone who posts a fair bit and has been around the site for awhile win it.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Congrats, SCREEM! Let us know which guitar you choose.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Way to go Screem. 

Congrats and enjoy!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> DAMN YOU SCREEM!!!  Enjoy your new guitar. I must say I am kinda glad to see someone who posts a fair bit and has been around the site for awhile win it.


If this type of contest happens again it will be a minumum 5 post rule.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

*Screem contact me via e-mail*

SCREEM,

Contact me via e-mail and let me know which guitar you want. I might be able to bend a bit on the colour of the HLS two.

My PM box is allways full, so e-mail is much better.

[email protected]


----------



## ComputerMonkey (Mar 15, 2006)

Congratulations SCREEM!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I might be able to bend a bit on the colour of the HLS two.



Mmm Tansparent Blue Drool (or what ever the new name for it is, I can't remember).

Makes me wish I won it even more. I guess I'll just have to buy one, one day soon maybe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

(or what ever the new name for it is, I can't remember)

Lake Louise

"If this type of contest happens again it will be a minumum(sic.) 5 post rule."
More... 20... OR whatever the min post # is to post in the Sale Or Trade forum... that seems VERY fair to me

Screem's 693 posts is VERY respectable...


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

*Omg*

I can't believe I won a guitar, I love this forum :bow: I was having such a bad Day too...:rockon2: Thank you so much to all involved


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations SCREEM :food-smiley-004::rockon:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks all, Imma go with "Lake Louise" Trans Blue if available, Tabacco Burst is sweet too though...Full review when I get it. I'll send you an email from home Hamm. Thanks Again:rockon2:


----------

